# Device driver not found 'MSCD001' [[HELP!!]



## removed111108c (Dec 15, 2007)

I got rid of linux, formatted the disc and when I try to boot up win95 with it's startup disc and CD i get this screen:

*"Starting Windows 95...

Creative CD-ROM Device Driver Version 1.16
Copyright (C) Creative Technology Ltd, 1994-5. All rights reserved.

Oak Technology Inc. OTI-011 CD-ROM device driver, Rev D011V110.ENG007
(C) Copyright Oak Technology Inc. 1993, 1994

Device Name : MSCD001
Transfer Mode : Programmed I/O

No Drives found, aborting installation

Warning - this system may not be setup to use the CD-ROM.
Please contact your PC manufacturer if setup does not start automatically. Press any key to continue...

Device driver not found: 'MSCD001'
No valid CDROM device drivers selected
Invalid drive specification
Invalid directory
Bad command or file name"*-----
Reverts to command prompt.

Please can you tell me how to fix it. It's for an old PC of mine. Resident Evil II is sitting there neglected til i fix this! Argh

I think I'll make a win 95 boot disc, although im probably *doing it wrong.*

If there's anything harsh, can it please be written step by step as I am not too computer savvy. One internet to the person who solves this!


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

What interface is the CD-ROM drive? Normally the OAK driver works with most ATAPI drives.
Basically the message is saying no CD-ROM drive was detected by the loaded drivers, then it's trying to switch to the CD-ROM drive but can't find it (invalid drive specification), and can't switch to the folder in the CD-ROM drive (wasn't even on CD-ROM in the first place) (invalid directory), then tries to run a command from that directory but can't find it (bad command or file name).

There's also a chance the Creative driver is conflicting with the Oak driver.
You can try this: when it boots, press F8, and choose step by step confirmation. Then say yes to everything, except when it tries to load the Creative driver (you should recognize it after a try or two).


----------

